# E6500 vs E7500



## Smashman206

im making a low budget gaming pc. im thinking of getting the Intel Pentium Dual-Core E6500 or the Intel Core 2 Duo E7500. i heard the only difference is that e6500 has 2mb cache and 37500 has 3mb cache. That that make a difference in gaming?


----------



## mihir

Smashman206 said:


> im making a low budget gaming pc. im thinking of getting the Intel Pentium Dual-Core E6500 or the Intel Core 2 Duo E7500. i heard the only difference is that e6500 has 2mb cache and 37500 has 3mb cache. That that make a difference in gaming?



The E7500 performs slightly better than the E6500.
The E6500 performs 95%+ of the E7500 Performance because of the extra 1mb Cache.
But if you are on a budget for a gaming PC I would rather go with the AMD


----------



## linkin

Out of those two the difference is neglible, so take the cheapest one (guessing the 6500)

I have the pentium 6300 and it's a good clocker (see sig )


----------



## fastdude

Yup, new-ish pentium Dual-coresE6500) will run pretty much any game,(as long as used with other decent system components) but you will probably have to turn the settings down on more graphically complex games:thumbsup:


----------



## daisymtc

I would rather go for AMD instead than LGA 775 for more choice in budget CPU.
Or even get G6950/ core i3 530 would be better than those with LGA 775


----------



## susik89

daisymtc said:


> I would rather go for AMD instead than LGA 775 for more choice in budget CPU.
> Or even get G6950/ core i3 530 would be better than those with LGA 775



This ^. You don't want to buy a dead socket. With AM3 you can upgrade your cpu down the road.


----------



## fastdude

Every socket dies eventually


----------



## 87dtna

Currently the E6500 is $80, the E7500 is $120.  The 6500 is WAY better bang for the buck.

BUT, in all honestly, if this is a budget rig you would be better off buying an E3300 and overclocking it to ~3.4-3.6ghz and be way better off.  The stock cooler can handle that overclock.  The E3300 is $52.  Use the money you save to buy a bit better graphics card, it's more important than CPU cache at that point (the E3300 is still a capable gaming CPU, and if overclocked to 3.4 it's better than an E6500 anyway)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116264


----------



## linkin

yeah, but once you overclock the E6500 your little E3300...






(Can't touch this )


----------



## 87dtna

Clock for clock there's very little difference, probably wouldn't even notice.  Also, the E6500 is 1066mhz FSB and the E3300 is 800, so if you have a FSB ''challenged'' motherboard the E3300 will actually overclock better/further.  The E3300 also have a higher multiplier, better for overclocking as well.  E6500 have a multi of 11, the E3300 has 12.5.  Just by simply moving the E3300's FSB to 1066, the CPU will be 3.3ghz and should not require any more voltage at all.


----------



## mihir

I think this thread is dead the OP ran awat I guess


----------



## linkin

87dtna said:


> Clock for clock there's very little difference, probably wouldn't even notice.  Also, the E6500 is 1066mhz FSB and the E3300 is 800, so if you have a FSB ''challenged'' motherboard the E3300 will actually overclock better/further.  The E3300 also have a higher multiplier, better for overclocking as well.  E6500 have a multi of 11, the E3300 has 12.5.  Just by simply moving the E3300's FSB to 1066, the CPU will be 3.3ghz and should not require any more voltage at all.



null and void because i got my chip to 3.5ghz on stock voltage, with a multi of 10.5, fsb from 1066 to 1333mhz. any decent board can handle that.


----------



## Drenlin

I still say AMD is a better choice...


----------



## linkin

On a budget, I agree. i would have gone AMD but my residence may change soon so it makes no sense to be ordered/shipping parts around multiple places...


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> null and void because i got my chip to 3.5ghz on stock voltage, with a multi of 10.5, fsb from 1066 to 1333mhz. any decent board can handle that.



The point is, the E3300 is a good bit cheaper yet....for a not even noticeable difference.


----------



## fastdude

No matter how nice it is, it's a _Celeron_ that very name makes me wanna puke 

No offence, intel


----------



## 87dtna

The E3300 is a wolfdale core (the best core 2 architecture).  It's the same thing as an E8200 just with less cache.


----------



## fastdude

I know. It's just the name. It sounds tacky


----------

